# What size MistKing reservoir?



## CrimsonRaine (Nov 22, 2018)

Hi folks, just wondering what size reservoir I should use for my MistKing?

My next build is going to be a 90cm wide, 40cm deep, 60cm tall Euro viv for dart frogs. The maximum capacity the false bottom will contain is 28 litres. I imagine I'll have 4 nozzles (either two double assemblies or two singles and one double - I'm not decided yet)

Would a 10 litre tub be too small?

What do you guys use?


----------



## dps51 (Oct 3, 2017)

I am also thinking of adding a mistking to my next build
and I will be adding the biggest I can fit into the cupboard 
in the unit which I think would be about 3 gallons
so I would say go with the biggest you can fit into the space you have 
then you know you got plenty of water in the reservoir
if you should go away for a day or so


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

10 ltr is actually overkill, how much water do you think the mistking will use?
I use a 6ltr tub for a large enclosure and even that could be less as I only top up bimonthly.
If you can harvest rainwater use it, it will keep the nozzles in good working order, keep the glass clean and obviously the plants and inhabitants will benefit too :2thumb:


----------



## CrimsonRaine (Nov 22, 2018)

s6t6nic6l said:


> 10 ltr is actually overkill, how much water do you think the mistking will use?
> 
> I use a 6ltr tub for a large enclosure and even that could be less as I only top up bimonthly.
> 
> If you can harvest rainwater use it, it will keep the nozzles in good working order, keep the glass clean and obviously the plants and inhabitants will benefit too :2thumb:


Thanks for the reply! I have no idea how much the mistking will use, that's kinda why I was asking ;-)

How many nozzles do you have on your enclosure? And what schedule does it run on? That might give me a little bit of a guide so I can make some educated guesses.

I currently use distilled water, but planning on getting RO water in future, those are recommened by mistking, and they will serve the same purpose in keeping the glass clear and nozzles and pump free of any mineral deposits. I'd rather not use rainwater as it may have hitchikers or bacteria from the container it's collected in, and I don't want to risk introducing anything like that to my terrarium.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

It won't use much water as the mistking, as the name implies, uses a very fine mist to create the humidity you need.
Your habitat is very different to mine and it will be trial and error for a while until the conditions are what you're aiming for
I've been using rainwater for years and mantella frogs live and bathe in it as well do the other inhabitants :whistling2:
Good luck with your setup


----------



## CrimsonRaine (Nov 22, 2018)

s6t6nic6l said:


> It won't use much water as the mistking, as the name implies, uses a very fine mist to create the humidity you need.
> 
> Your habitat is very different to mine and it will be trial and error for a while until the conditions are what you're aiming for
> 
> ...


Thanks 

Oh I don't doubt rainwater is a great idea, and I bet it has many benefits, I'd just rather not risk it!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## CrimsonRaine (Nov 22, 2018)

dps51 said:


> I am also thinking of adding a mistking to my next build
> and I will be adding the biggest I can fit into the cupboard
> in the unit which I think would be about 3 gallons
> so I would say go with the biggest you can fit into the space you have
> ...


Glad to hear you've decided on the MistKing!

3 gallons is about 13/14 litres, so not far off 10, and I've found the perfect size 10 litre lidded rectangular food pail online that would give me plenty of room to store culture supplies in the cupboard with it.

I could always change the reservoir at a later date if it turns out it's too small (or too big) I guess!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

